
Chicago selling nearly 4,000 vacant lots to neighbors for $1 - fgregg
https://www.largelots.org/apply/
======
namlem
This is cool, but IMO it should be available to anyone who has been living on
the block, not just those who own property on it. That way renters could get
in on it.

------
DrScump
... _only_ if you already own a lot on that block.

It sounds like a phish to get a copy of your deed, but this site _is_ linked
to by the cityofchicago site.

~~~
bowlofstew
It is real and they have done similar auctions in the past.

[http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/ward-room/Program-Offers-
Eng...](http://www.nbcchicago.com/blogs/ward-room/Program-Offers-Englewood-
Residents-Vacant-Lots-for-1-251252271.html)

